# Next-gen playstations and xboxes: Ryzen 2's and GDDR5 or GDDR5x?



## 8051

So I've read the next-gen consoles are going to be Ryzens w/SMT, but could they be Ryzen2's w/GDDR5 or GDDR5x memory? Or even HBM?


----------



## gamers justice

*Info unclear*

yes, they could be. The information is still unclear as no full leaks have come out yet.


----------

